# Is Demetrious Johnson too short for MMA?



## usedrubber (Sep 30, 2011)

He's quick and agile but is too short. He can barely maintain top control and his arms too little. He is 5"0. Cruz will pummel him. Too bad for the little people.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

He may be too small for 135, but he'll fit in just fine at 125.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

:laugh:

Sorry... it's just... :laugh:

He's 9-1 so I guess he's doing okay.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

Beleive it or not that low center of gravity can work to his advantage if he knowa how to make it work and he seems to know how. I never pay as much attention to hight advantages as much as I do reach advantages. Some shorter fighters have longer reaches than their taller opponants.


----------



## usedrubber (Sep 30, 2011)

It's not his weight thats the issue it's his size and height. He is a dwarf and will have a hard time in this sport.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

usedrubber said:


> It's not his weight thats the issue it's his size and height. He is a dwarf and will have a hard time in this sport.


He won a tough fight against Torres giving up a lot of hight and reach, I think he is going to do fine.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Depends on the weight class.


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Sorry... it's just... :laugh:
> 
> He's 9-1 so I guess he's doing okay.


I believe this is the only counter argument we need.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

usedrubber said:


> He's quick and agile but is too short. He can barely maintain top control and his arms too little. He is *5"0*. Cruz will pummel him. Too bad for the little people.


Fightfinder on Sherdog says hes 5'3". Just sayin.


----------



## usedrubber (Sep 30, 2011)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> Fightfinder on Sherdog says hes 5'3". Just sayin.


That is a common tactic with professional athletes. They lie about their stats.


----------



## Sekou (Oct 25, 2008)

low center of gravity, strong wrestling legs and tough core/arm strength and a record of 9-1...Mighty Mouse is doing just fine :thumbsup:


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

As long as he doesn't try to turn into a striker like T-Rex Sherk he should be fine. His record clearly shows that his height hasn't been a significant problem so far.


----------



## ASKREN4WIN (Jul 12, 2011)

usedrubber said:


> That is a common tactic with professional athletes. They lie about their stats.


What source do you have that says he is 5'0"?


----------



## usedrubber (Sep 30, 2011)

ASKREN4WIN said:


> What source do you have that says he is 5'0"?


Are you doubting me? Trust me he's 5 feet.


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

I would say Johnson looks like 5'2 in this photo. I don't think Cruz is 5'7 as listed because he looked shorter than that in the UFC Super 7 Conference.

IMO Cruz is about 5'6, and Johnson looks about 5 inches shorter in this pic.


----------



## usedrubber (Sep 30, 2011)

^^ Thanks for posting the pic. Your figures were close but a little off. Johnson is 5 foot even. I will provide more info and sources later. Thanks.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

astrallite said:


> I would say Johnson looks like 5'2 in this photo. I don't think Cruz is 5'7 as listed because he looked shorter than that in the UFC Super 7 Conference.
> 
> IMO Cruz is about 5'6, and Johnson looks about 5 inches shorter in this pic.


hadnt seen a pick yet, the size difference isnt nearly as big as i though, mighty mouse has some amazing skills despite his size, im actually putting some money on him just because i think he has a good change to pull of the upset, im pumped for this fight! either way it will be a great war

cruz will probably win, but i wouldnt be so surprised to see MM pull off the upset:thumbsup:


----------



## astrallite (Mar 14, 2010)

usedrubber said:


> ^^ Thanks for posting the pic. Your figures were close but a little off. Johnson is 5 foot even. I will provide more info and sources later. Thanks.


Did he compete in an amateur sport and get measured? Eye level to the top of the head is usually around 4 to 4.5 inches for a the typical male head so I'm basing it around that.

So 5'6 minus 4 to 4.5 inches is about 5'1½ to 5'2.


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

Hmm, let's see. He manage to reach the highest level in the sport. He is in the UFC, fighting in the Main Event for the Championship. I'd say he is just fine. I'd also say, it's not for fans to decide.:confused03:


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

haha tell that to my boy Miguel who's 5'9 with 76inch reach...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Everyone should stop responding to anything someone calling themself usedrubber has to say.

Especially when he only says stupid shit.


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

If your bar is all red and you are called used rubber, chances are that dudes parents should have used a rubber.


----------



## King JLB (Apr 28, 2009)

usedrubber said:


> Are you doubting me? *Trust me he's 5 feet.*


Not really a valid argument. Everywhere I've read states he's 5'3

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demetrious_Johnson_(fighter)

http://www.sherdog.com/fighter/Demetrious-Johnson-45452

And a quick google search will give you this:

Best guess for Demetrious Johnson (fighter) Height is 5 ft 3 in
Mentioned on at least 4 websites including wikipedia.org, sherdog.com and mmafrenzy.com - Show sources - Feedback




usedrubber said:


> That is a common tactic with professional athletes. They lie about their stats.


In professional wrestling, but no one cares how tall you are in MMA, he could be 4 foot nothing and still be where he is if he had the same record. I predict a drop to 125 if he's unsuccessful in his title bid.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

A 5'3 Bw is fine, hell you got guys like Jeff Monson at HW who is 5'8" The Monson has regularly gave up 6 or more inches in height. At 5'3" Johnson has given up 5 or 6 inches to Torres and will give up 4 or 5 Cruz but they are two of the taller guys in the division. He'll be fine 5'3" Fighters are common at BW.


----------

